# First time rider on the Chief Joseph Trail ride; my impressions and story



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*CJTR Newbie journal Part 2*

So, that’s how we ended up experiencing the world of the ‘driver’ of the CJTR. I had to schlep all my gear out of Bart’s trailer, where it had been stored, (I had been using his trailer as home base). We fit it all piled into his tack room, and loaded up the two horses, and hauled out with the caravan. From then on, we descended over many switchbacks, down to the Salmon River. I watched as Bart and Velma managed the truck’s brakes and transmission for optimal slowing, and minimal overheating. NO small feat. Velma was cool as a cucumber, and Bart was quietly supportive and trusting. This is what a good marriage looks like. One driver who travelled too close to the preceding rig and its dust, failed to see the bend in the road, and went off the side, to be stopped by a fortuitously located tree. Thank God! A helpful member then winched that person back onto the road. Something we heard about only after reaching the safety of camp.
The more we descended, the hotter it got, until we were in the long snake of rigs waiting to be directed in to our Thursday night camp, which was tight, and . . . HOTTER than Hades!
God bless Cristina, who was willing, for the second time (she did it at White Bird Canyon, too), to unhook her truck, BACK it out through tightly packed maze of neighboring rigs, and take us down to Pine Bar swimming area. We spent a full two hours standing in the cool river, chatting, drinking and just ‘existing’ in cool comfort. It was so, so, healing to a tired body. I spent some time off by myself in the light shade of a river shrub. Time alone is hard to come by on the Joe, and for people like me, I NEED it to stay sane.
That said, while EVERY person I met was unfailingly kind and friendly, and helpful, I still felt a certain kind of loneliness in that there was no one there who was there just for me. Like a close friend, or a spouse. Since I was so new to things, I wasn’t ‘rekindling’ old friendships. But, I enjoyed watching other folks do it, and realized how strong they can become when you pass such intense times together.
Thursday’s camp was very hilly, and every step in the tinder dry grass unleashed an explosion of small grasshoppers. I imagined them leaping into my cot bed, so to avoid that, I used a knife and a rake to reduce the vegetation around my cot. But, since I had to move my bed twice, I ended up clearing a rather large area. I love gardening, so this is something I’m GOOD at! And, it did finally cool enough to sleep well.
Friday, Last day! It had been described the evening before by the scout as, “Well, we’ll go along a trail, then on the road a bit, and then we’ll be riding up Rocky Creek. It’s going to be kind of rocky”. When asked ‘how rocky?”, the scout said, “There’ll be some western moments”. I love that! “Western Moments”!!! That really kindles your imagination, doesn’t it? 
What that meant was we went across the rocky creek bed something like 10 or 12 times, crossing and re-crossing the creek bed as the trail zigged and zagged across it. The rocks were the rounded kind (unlike the more sharply edged ones we’d been riding on earlier) that you find in creeks. Hundreds of thousands of years make them round, as they roll and move against each other. And, they rolled and moved under the horses’ feet, this time, too. As the horses stepped over, between and through them, the sound of the large rocks rolling and clacking against each other and against iron shoes was a most unique sound effect. It was as if a Giant was chewing up a mouthful of gravel! Or, a huge rock tumbler, that came on as the horses stepped into the creek, and went off as the last horses left the creek bed, dropping the sound level back to the soft riffling sound of the water only, velvet soft over the same rocks.
The trail wound along at the base of some cliffs of columnar basalt that dripped water off in spots. Magical! I had this vision of us riding up a narrowing canyon to a hideout, like Butch Cassidy and Sundance did, to their Hole in the Wall hideout. (Ok, I’m imaginative!)
At about the 8th crossing of the creek, I was hoping it might be our last, but didn’t feel I could say that out loud. Remember, you aren’t allowed to complain. Not if you want to be a REAL rider! Then, Bart said something about hoping that that was our last crossing. Ok, if HE can say something, then I can too! So, I agreed, freely. But, after that we crossed maybe 4 more times. That’s how I figured we must have crossed about 12 times. Not 100% sure of the exact number, though.
Then we started up, climbing steadily. At one point, our pace was so unrelenting that the horses were struggling with their breath, and I hoped the lead scout would give us a longer breather break, but I think that people really just had a ‘let’s get to final camp now!” attitude such that we did not take as many breaks as other days. I think sometimes the leader would stop for a rest, and what happens is that as the long line of riders contracts, with the stragglers catching up, when they join the group, the head goes on and the stragglers never get the chance to actually STOP and rest. I was never actually in the rear section, though, being most always in the front third of the line.
Finally, we sort of topped out, going through some mud and brush. Our final challenge was crossing a sort of ‘mud wallow’ made by the cows in a tiny creeklet. The horses needed to drop down a short, steep side to the wee creek, and up a steeper, deeply mudded opposite side. Some horses jumped the creek, landed in the deep mud, and lunged up the hill. Some really went deep in the mud, and Cristina’s horse actually rolled over on her side, dumping her off into the mud, too. 
I saw all this and I moved right and left along the edge, thinking, “There must be a better way”. But, Bart said, “Just follow me”, and he took the exact same pathway that had lead other horses into deep, sucking mud. He said, “Hold onto your best friend!” (Meaning hold onto the night latch, or, as we call it, the “oh ****” strap). And, we slid down into it, stepped daintily across, and up the other side. I don’t know how my horse did it, but he found the ONLY two spots that weren’t deep mud, and he made use of them to get across and up the other side with zero incidents. What a good boy!

So, we rode into camp. Untacked. Restowed gear and, well, I kind of wandered around a bit. I mean, I was just sort of at a loss as to what to do. Celebrate? Mourn? Laugh? Drink? A lot of folks kind of wrapped up things, packed up and split for their far away homes so fast, without any ceremony or act of culmination of the big event that it felt anti-climactic. There was a lot of good-byeing going on. I HATE goodbyes.
For my goodbye to ‘my’ horse, I went and sat alone on the trailer wheel well, as he munched his well-earned dinner in the shade. This horse did not enjoy being petted or scratched much. So, respecting that, I did not force him to endure any kind of long and emotional hug or scratch session by me. I sat next to him, in the way horses do when they peacefully enjoy each other’s presence, and just sat. No demands on him to be friendlier. Just sat and paid witness to his “horseness”, to his enjoyment of his horse life, and his strength and calmness and steadiness. Oh, how we LOVE this part of being with horses. How it calms and nurtures us. I cried. 
And I nearly cried again when, after dinner, Bart and Velma hugged me goodbye, and Bart said the magic words I’d been longing to hear, “ You did a good job, Caroline”. Funny how we never seem to outgrow the need to hear “Good job” from someone whose approval is important. 
And the quiet, sincere and barebones way Bart said it sort of reminded me of the scene from the movie, “Babe”, where the farmer praises Babe the pig with a, *“That’ll do, pig”.*

That done, I set up my tent, and went to town for ice. I finally had good cell reception and called my husband for a long chat. I really was in an odd state, though, with all the activity so suddenly evaporating. I later took advantage of the invitation of a friend to go get a shower at the local RV Park, and enjoyed a huge and delicious dinner. I did not participate in the dancing and drinking that went on until midnight. I just was in a sort of solitary mental space. 
I left quietly the next morning. I apologize to those new friends that I had met along the trail if I did not say a heartfelt goodbye to you personally, please forgive me. To be honest, I met so many people, learned so many names, that I was hard put to remember who was who. So often folks remembered MY name, when I could not afford them the same respect. I’ll have to work on that! That’s why a person has to do this more than once, so you get to remembering who is who, and who has how many years. 
I now have ONE.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

these photos show camp scenes and a few on trail scenes. Mostly I did not have a free hand to take out my cell phone and shoot some of the more exciting scenes. but, the story tells it all.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sorry for duplicate photos. I muffed it.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That was great @tinyliny. I am so glad that you got to experience this ride! I hope you go again.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Oh how wonderful! I have always wanted to do this ride. We nearly went one year, then my friend's horse was gravely injured a few weeks before and she didn't have the heart to go, so I didn't either, and I regret it to this day.

Good for you for getting out there and meeting a challenge. What lovely country, and your borrowed horse is a cutie, too. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

This was my dream when I was young, and I had forgotten all about it until reading this thread! 

WOOT what a ride! Loved the pictures (both times ) seems you had perfect weather for the trip. 

That is a lot of riding in just a few days! You sound like you were lonely in a herd of people. Sometimes it is lonelier when there are so many people. Can be overwhelming.

But you DID IT!!! Yippee!! 

btw, I read through this twice and couldn't find the name of you horse...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I didn't put the name out there. I want to respect the anonymity of his owners.


It was one of the hardest things I've done as an adult. But, for folks more physically conditioned, and used to such riding, it would be easier. 

I think, even they would be tired, just from the constant pace of all the activity. It all moves at breakneck pace, with hardly ever any REAL down time.


but, that's part of the fun, like being at summer camp, with intense socializing and meeting so many new people, all day long, all week long.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> For my goodbye to ‘my’ horse, I went and sat alone on the trailer wheel well, as he munched his well-earned dinner in the shade. This horse did not enjoy being petted or scratched much. So, respecting that, I did not force him to endure any kind of long and emotional hug or scratch session by me. I sat next to him, in the way horses do when they peacefully enjoy each other’s presence, and just sat. No demands on him to be friendlier. Just sat and paid witness to his “horseness”, to his enjoyment of his horse life, and his strength and calmness and steadiness. Oh, how we LOVE this part of being with horses. How it calms and nurtures us. I cried.


Thank you so much for sharing! It was a great story, and beautifully written. I loved this last part.

It sounds like a hairy ride, and quite an experience.
Did everyone mostly walk the whole way? I'm not sure if my body could take that. Endurance riders go faster because it's less painful, LOL.
I like the horse you rode, he is cute.
Do you think he tied up? It kind of sounds like his stifle locked.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your story tinyliny, it was beautiful.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

What a GREAT adventure and I salute you!!! 

The pictures are fantastic! I have to sub because I can't read the whole story at once

You lucky lucky gal -- I envy you


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Wow, this sounds like a really neat ride. A local guy that I met at rehab for my hand does this every year. He really tried to encourage me and B/O to do this but we haven't yet. Maybe one day.

It doesn't sound like it was all sunshine, roses, and lollipops yet still worth every minute. I'm glad that you went, what an adventure.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

@tinyliny, thank you so much for sharing this. I had never heard of this ride, but I think I just got a new bucket list item! :wink: The horse was beautiful, and sounds like you really rose to the occasion. Glad you made some new friends in the process, but the introvert in me absolutely understands your search for some "recharge time!"

I'll go do my research now so I don't bombard you with a million questions...maybe just a couple...
Like @gottatrot asked, I'm curious about the pace- mostly walking, or places to move out faster?
And, only Appaloosas can participate? Are there other opportunities to lease a horse that's conditioned for this kind of riding or do you just have to know someone?

If you had more pictures to post, I'm sure no one would complain!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@tinyliny I am sure that it was physically hard on you! There is a woman who is friends with my parents, well me too of course, and she is from LA. She is 68 this year and not in the best shape with bad knees to boot. She comes down with her horses twice a year to work for us. She doesn’t really complain. I know it must be hard for her, but I respect how hard she works in spite of it all. I think you must be like that too!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, we only walked. Sometimes a horse might trot to catch up, but the whole group never trotted together. I think that 1. it's too likely to cause trouble by making horses get excited, trotting or cantering in such a large group (remember, 113 riders,and this was a 'small' year).
2. the ground is almost never all that nice. Some spots on dirt roads and asphalt were 'smooth', but even those nice , grassy open spaces? tons of rocks in the grass!


MY experience was maybe less rainbows and faery fart happy because I'm a cautious rider by nature, and this was a place where you were often riding through and over situations that your normal , cautious brain would say, "Danger, Will Robinson, Danger!" So, there was a lot of mental stress there for me.


But, that's the whole point; to do something scary , and come out the other side. To build up one's tolerance to that, to stretch it and to get LESS so.


The thing I liked the best was meeting all these great people! we had the best conversations, clip clopping along. And, of course, the scenery was magnificent. Sometimes in forests, sometimes looking out over blue folding hills in the shadow.


I didn't have things so hard. I was well taken care of , too, by all my friends, by my horse and by his owner.
Some of that writing is , well, made a bit more colorful. Just a bit. It's my 'style'.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those photos are awesome. It looks like you must have had a blast! if you ever want to come and ride in the Rocky Mountains, send me a pm. We have amazing trails here. I think it's important for all riders and horses to experience as much as possible which includes great trails like these. They are a big challenge even to the best and most experienced riders out there. 

We regularly do 8-9 hour trail rides in the mountains and they are trails that include deep rider crossings, going down hills on your bum and going up hills that are just as steep. Excellent work my friend! 

When is the next one you're doing?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so jealous!! Good work! Loved the story. My bff and her Dad did the ride....at least 15 years ago on their Apps. I always thought we could go, but the Appys were too old.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

@tinyliny What an incredible experience! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my2geldings said:


> Those photos are awesome. It looks like you must have had a blast! if you ever want to come and ride in the Rocky Mountains, send me a pm. We have amazing trails here. I think it's important for all riders and horses to experience as much as possible which includes great trails like these. They are a big challenge even to the best and most experienced riders out there.
> 
> We regularly do 8-9 hour trail rides in the mountains and they are trails that include deep rider crossings, going down hills on your bum and going up hills that are just as steep. Excellent work my friend!
> 
> When is the next one you're doing?





thank you for the invite. maybe, some day, a miracle would happen and I'd be able to take you up on that. you are in Alberta?


But, I'm afraid I'd deeply disappoint you as a rider. My whole point in my story was how hard and scary that riding was for me. I did it, and I'm proud, but I am so NOT used to that. But, maybe an 'easy' ride , in your mountains? that would be fine. I'll skip the 'butt slides', if yoiu don't mind.


----------

